# Major Ports Upgrade FAIL!



## silkie (Mar 8, 2010)

```
GThread-ERROR **: file gthread-posix.c: line 141 (g_thread_impl_init): error 'Function not implemented' during 'pthread_getschedparam (pthread_self(), &policy, &sched)'
```
I get the above error when starting any windowed application. This includes XFCE itself now but that application is the last in a list to have failed. Here is a core list so you can see the applications affected: -

```
-rw-------   1 silkie  silkie    36646912 Mar  2 18:21 orage.core
-rw-------   1 silkie  silkie   225615872 Mar  3 18:43 npviewer.bin.core
-rw-------   1 silkie  silkie     4636672 Mar  3 20:47 xfce4-xmms-plugin.core
-rw-------   1 root    silkie    56688640 Mar  8 09:26 ruby18.core
-rw-------   1 silkie  silkie    47693824 Mar  8 11:17 python2.6.core
-rw-------   1 silkie  silkie    35438592 Mar  8 11:55 xfce4-mailwatch-plu.core
-rw-------   1 silkie  silkie    37474304 Mar  8 11:55 xfce4-mixer-plugin.core
-rw-------   1 silkie  silkie    10825728 Mar  8 13:23 abgx360gui.core
-rw-------   1 silkie  silkie    40173568 Mar  8 13:23 xchat.core
-rw-------   1 silkie  silkie     3923968 Mar  8 13:23 pidgin.core
-rw-------   1 silkie  silkie     4902912 Mar  8 13:49 gnome-panel.core
-rw-------   1 silkie  silkie     5472256 Mar  8 15:54 filezilla.core
-rw-------   1 silkie  silkie     8527872 Mar  8 16:21 firefox-bin.core
-rw-------   1 silkie  silkie     4325376 Mar  8 16:31 xfdesktop.core
-rw-------   1 silkie  silkie     4591616 Mar  8 16:31 xfce4-settings-help.core
-rw-------   1 silkie  silkie     3944448 Mar  8 16:31 Thunar.core
-rw-------   1 silkie  silkie     4448256 Mar  8 16:31 xfce4-menu-plugin.core
-rw-------   1 silkie  silkie  1163476992 Mar  8 16:31 java.core
-rw-------   1 silkie  silkie     3457024 Mar  8 16:31 gconftool-2.core
```
The latest victim is the port compliation of sysutils/polkit

I'm installing that and sysutils/policykit as directed by /usr/ports/UPDATING (In the vain hope it might be the cause!): -

```
20100122:
  AFFECTS: users of sysutils/policykit and sysutils/polkit
  AUTHOR: [email]gnome@FreeBSD.org[/email]

  Due to a recent change in sysutils/policykit, both sysutils/policykit,
  and sysutils/polkit need to be rebuilt, but in a certain order.  First,
  upgrade sysutils/policykit to 0.9_6.  Then, force rebuild and reinstall
  of sysutils/polkit.  If you do not do this, applications which depend
  on polkitd will fail.
```

This problem is slowly crippling my system.

Help to resolve would ROCK! \m/, ï¿½e


----------



## achix (Mar 8, 2010)

How about `# portupgrade -f -P glib20` ?


----------



## silkie (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi, thanks for your reply: This is what I've reinstalled thus far. All to no avail.


```
cd /usr/ports/lang/python26 && make rmconfig && make install clean
cd /usr/ports/x11-servers/xorg-server && make rmconfig && make install clean
cd /usr/ports/devel/glib20-reference && make rmconfig && make install clean
cd /usr/ports/devel/p5-Glib2 && make rmconfig && make install clean
cd /usr/ports/devel/glib20 && make rmconfig && make install clean
cd /usr/ports/devel/ruby-glib2 && make rmconfig && make install clean
```

Ta, silkie

This is more serious than ever now, I have reverted to using my windows machine!!!
x(


----------



## achix (Mar 8, 2010)

try either
a) bringing your system (kernel+world) up to date, or
b) downgrade glib20 (maybe using portdowngrade)


----------



## silkie (Mar 8, 2010)

Kernel is quite up-to-date - Not sure if there is a more recent kernel. I'm not proficient at upgrading the kernel. Some suggested reading would help if can suggest anything.

```
FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0: Sat Nov 21 15:02:08 UTC 2009     [email]root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

world is very up-to-date only 10 ports of about 700 are minor release back leveled.

Investigating portdowngrade but I'm not hopefull.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## achix (Mar 9, 2010)

world is not about ports but about system (/etc, /bin, /usr/bin, /lib, /usr/lib, etc...)
see [CMD="freebsd-update"](8)[/CMD]
Anyways, assuming that you have upgraded to glib-2.22.4 (the newest version), pls do:
[CMD="pkg_info -r"]glib-2.22.4 | grep Dependency | awk '{print $2}' | xargs portversion -v[/CMD]
that will show you the state of the glib20's prerequisites.
Now do, [CMD="pkg_info"]-qR glib-2.22.4 | xargs portversion -v[/CMD]
that will show you the state of the packages which depend on glib20.

btw,
HOW did you upgrade your ports? i would strongly suggest portsnap.
Do [CMD="portsnap"]fetch[/CMD], followed by [CMD="portsnap"]update[/CMD], the very first time you will have to [CMD="portsnap"]extract[/CMD]
Also a :

```
[CMD="setenv"]PACKAGESITE ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-8-stable/All/[/CMD]
[CMD="portupgrade"] -fPPa[/CMD]
```
would help
ps
it seems that you and this guy http://translate.google.com/transla...ion+not+implemented%27&hl=en&safe=active&sa=G have the same problem.


----------



## sixtydoses (Mar 9, 2010)

I guess it was a just a typo.. but anyway, it's `# portsnap update`. And `# portsnap update` will only update the ports tree. It won't 'upgrade' installed ports.


----------



## silkie (Mar 10, 2010)

OK so had a play with freebsd-update, now running 8.0-RELEASE-p2. :e

If this comes to nothing at least I've learnt something, THANKYOU!

So as for your other output requests: 

```
bsss# pkg_info -r glib-2.22.4 | grep Dependency | awk '{print $2}' | xargs portversion -v
gettext-0.17_1              =  up-to-date with port
libiconv-1.13.1_1           =  up-to-date with port
pcre-8.00                   =  up-to-date with port
perl-5.8.9_3                =  up-to-date with port
pkg-config-0.23_1           =  up-to-date with port
python26-2.6.4              =  up-to-date with port
```

and....

```
bsss# pkg_info -qR glib-2.22.4 | xargs portversion -v | grep -i "up-to-date" | wc -l
     216
```

and....

```
bsss# pkg_info -qR glib-2.22.4 | xargs portversion -v | grep -i "needs updating"
audacity-devel-1.3.10_1     <  needs updating (port has 1.3.11_1)
gcalctool-5.28.2,2          <  needs updating (port has 5.28.2_1,2)
gegl-0.0.22_6               <  needs updating (port has 0.0.22_8)
gimp-2.6.6,2                <  needs updating (port has 2.6.8_1,2)
gimp-app-2.6.6_3,1          <  needs updating (port has 2.6.8_1,1)
gimp-gutenprint-5.1.7_2     <  needs updating (port has 5.2.4_1)
gqview-2.0.4_9              <  needs updating (port has 2.0.4_10)
k3b-1.0.5_3                 <  needs updating (port has 1.0.5_4)
kdelibs-4.3.1_3             <  needs updating (port has 4.3.5)
kdenlive-0.7.5_1            <  needs updating (port has 0.7.7.1)
mirage-0.9.3                <  needs updating (port has 0.9.3_1)
mlt-0.4.10                  <  needs updating (port has 0.5.0)
nautilus-2.28.2             <  needs updating (port has 2.28.4_1)
p5-Alien-wxWidgets-0.46     <  needs updating (port has 0.50)
poppler-gtk-0.12.3          <  needs updating (port has 0.12.3_1)
thunderbird-2.0.0.23_1      <  needs updating (port has 2.0.0.23_2)
```

I use portsnap and portupgrade to keep my system up to date.

Nothing looks obviously wrong but if you spot something please let me know.

Thanks again for your help with this.


----------



## silkie (Mar 10, 2010)

and finally...... portupgrade  -fPPa seems a little heavy handed but I have nothing to loose. I'll get that running now.


----------



## silkie (Mar 11, 2010)

OK so I left 
	
	



```
portupgrade -fPPa
```
 running over night and it seemed to have completed fine however the GThread error is still at large.

The situation is better now, I can run XFCE now and terminal works but most applications still fail with the original error: -


```
bsss# 
GThread-ERROR **: file gthread-posix.c: line 141 (g_thread_impl_init): error 'Function not implemented' during 'pthread_getschedparam (pthread_self(), &policy, &sched)'
aborting...
Abort trap (core dumped)

[2]    Exit 134                      firefox3
bsss# xchat &
[1] 80730
bsss# pidgin &
[2] 80732
[1]    Segmentation fault            xchat (core dumped)
bsss# 
GThread-ERROR **: file gthread-posix.c: line 141 (g_thread_impl_init): error 'Function not implemented' during 'pthread_getschedparam (pthread_self(), &policy, &sched)'
aborting...

[2]    Abort                         pidgin (core dumped)
bsss#
```

Also for information this is what your output request are like now after the portupgrade request: -


```
bsss# pkg_info -r glib-2.22.4 | grep Dependency | awk '{print $2}' | xargs portversion -v
gettext-0.17_1              =  up-to-date with port
libiconv-1.13.1_1           =  up-to-date with port
pcre-8.00                   =  up-to-date with port
perl-5.10.1                 =  up-to-date with port
pkg-config-0.23_1           =  up-to-date with port
python26-2.6.4              =  up-to-date with port
```


```
bsss# pkg_info -qR glib-2.22.4 | xargs portversion -v | grep -i "up-to-date" | wc -l
     222
```


```
bsss# pkg_info -qR glib-2.22.4 | xargs portversion -v | grep -i "needs updating"
gcalctool-5.28.2,2          <  needs updating (port has 5.28.2_1,2)
gegl-0.0.22_6               <  needs updating (port has 0.0.22_8)
gimp-2.6.6,2                <  needs updating (port has 2.6.8_1,2)
gimp-app-2.6.6_3,1          <  needs updating (port has 2.6.8_1,1)
gimp-gutenprint-5.1.7_2     <  needs updating (port has 5.2.4_1)
k3b-1.0.5_3                 <  needs updating (port has 1.0.5_4)
kdenlive-0.7.5_1            <  needs updating (port has 0.7.7.1)
mirage-0.9.3                <  needs updating (port has 0.9.3_1)
mlt-0.4.10                  <  needs updating (port has 0.5.0)
nautilus-2.28.2             <  needs updating (port has 2.28.4_1)
```

Thanks...........


----------



## achix (Mar 11, 2010)

we have identical systems/glib20.
Pls do:
`# pkg_info -L glib-2.22.4 | grep "/usr/local/lib/" | xargs -L1 md5`
The output should look like:

```
MD5 (/usr/local/lib/libgio-2.0.a) = ada812745beee32e0cbac48993d3e996
MD5 (/usr/local/lib/libgio-2.0.la) = edc9f103e4ed876ac99705047fa11810
MD5 (/usr/local/lib/libgio-2.0.so) = ea038b57528243c0b52b4331104ad264
MD5 (/usr/local/lib/libgio-2.0.so.0) = ea038b57528243c0b52b4331104ad264
MD5 (/usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.a) = 6089079bd90232edb80819fdccf2ee3f
MD5 (/usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.la) = 3c5de2735b9fe5282ec70993a6859890
MD5 (/usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so) = ed26b256822c30e781f101592403794d
MD5 (/usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0) = ed26b256822c30e781f101592403794d
MD5 (/usr/local/lib/libgmodule-2.0.a) = b9dcdf0cf625663e8aab2ca97ba542f7
MD5 (/usr/local/lib/libgmodule-2.0.la) = 169231814f771933e55a4d48eebc477c
MD5 (/usr/local/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so) = 172bfbcdecb3ce08faf78bcfaf8bea42
MD5 (/usr/local/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0) = 172bfbcdecb3ce08faf78bcfaf8bea42
MD5 (/usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.a) = fcf6d0c1076725c2085c4fc4c0d81478
MD5 (/usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.la) = d13075b0e445602773bc64b0da259888
MD5 (/usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so) = 9728ec5c1cc687c5d819651dd20afa0a
MD5 (/usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0) = 9728ec5c1cc687c5d819651dd20afa0a
MD5 (/usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.a) = 4a2f9e87a28786d4c96352864767f46d
MD5 (/usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.la) = aa1b07390921183448a34e49bbb5082c
MD5 (/usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so) = 95479d58f7e33f706a497068bc7017e1
MD5 (/usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0) = 95479d58f7e33f706a497068bc7017e1
```


----------



## silkie (Mar 11, 2010)

Identical my friend. I guess glib is not the problem? :\


```
bsss# pkg_info -L glib-2.22.4 | grep "/usr/local/lib/" | xargs -L1 md5
MD5 (/usr/local/lib/libgio-2.0.a) = ada812745beee32e0cbac48993d3e996
MD5 (/usr/local/lib/libgio-2.0.la) = edc9f103e4ed876ac99705047fa11810
MD5 (/usr/local/lib/libgio-2.0.so) = ea038b57528243c0b52b4331104ad264
MD5 (/usr/local/lib/libgio-2.0.so.0) = ea038b57528243c0b52b4331104ad264
MD5 (/usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.a) = 6089079bd90232edb80819fdccf2ee3f
MD5 (/usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.la) = 3c5de2735b9fe5282ec70993a6859890
MD5 (/usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so) = ed26b256822c30e781f101592403794d
MD5 (/usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0) = ed26b256822c30e781f101592403794d
MD5 (/usr/local/lib/libgmodule-2.0.a) = b9dcdf0cf625663e8aab2ca97ba542f7
MD5 (/usr/local/lib/libgmodule-2.0.la) = 169231814f771933e55a4d48eebc477c
MD5 (/usr/local/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so) = 172bfbcdecb3ce08faf78bcfaf8bea42
MD5 (/usr/local/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0) = 172bfbcdecb3ce08faf78bcfaf8bea42
MD5 (/usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.a) = fcf6d0c1076725c2085c4fc4c0d81478
MD5 (/usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.la) = d13075b0e445602773bc64b0da259888
MD5 (/usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so) = 9728ec5c1cc687c5d819651dd20afa0a
MD5 (/usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0) = 9728ec5c1cc687c5d819651dd20afa0a
MD5 (/usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.a) = 4a2f9e87a28786d4c96352864767f46d
MD5 (/usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.la) = aa1b07390921183448a34e49bbb5082c
MD5 (/usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so) = 95479d58f7e33f706a497068bc7017e1
MD5 (/usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0) = 95479d58f7e33f706a497068bc7017e1
```


----------



## achix (Mar 12, 2010)

ktrace, truss, gdb, .... are your next friends.


----------



## silkie (Apr 18, 2010)

For anyone looking for a solution to this I unfortunately resorted to rebuilding the system from scratch.


----------



## minus (Oct 9, 2010)

To anyone looking for solution: this happened to me on 8.1-RELEASE. I tried different versions, manually linking gthread to pthread, without success. The solution was to remove pth and install pth-hard instead. I reverted to the packaged glib and pth-hard. Be sure to ln -s pth/libpth to libpthread after you install these two.


----------

